# Tire Psi Help Please



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks, i'm not sure if there is a thread on tire psi. i could use some help please.

I run 30"x12" R14 ITP MUD Lite XL on my 2009 grizzly 700. Whats the best psi to run these tires at? I do alot of trail, muskeg riding. if you could help please that'd be great!


----------



## hussejn (Aug 20, 2013)

*Thoughts...*

I like to run my tires at around 5 PSI as a general rule. Of course, pressure increases with temperature, so 5 PSI at room temperature might turn into 7 or 8 PSI once they are warm. You might refer to your owners manual or the sidewall of the tire for additional information.

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

A little searching and you will find a few threads too.

 Air pressure for riding - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We do have some old threads floating around about air pressure. Might be a good time to revive some of them. 

General consensus is going to be 5-7lbs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah from 4-7lbs but in thick mud and no bead locks, better stay toward the high end.


----------



## OutlawGentleMen (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

NMKawierider said:


> Yeah from 4-7lbs but in thick mud and no bead locks, better stay toward the high end.



Every time I let the pressure drop below 10 psi, I run a tire off the rim. It's my fault I guess it says right on the sidewall of my outlaws "for bead lock rims only".


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I run a 30x10x14 in front and 30x11x14 in rear. I run 10 psi in front and 8 psi in rear.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I ruin 8lbs all around on my zillas


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Been running my 29.5 OG laws at 5psi front n back. Quite often it's less than 5 as they tend to slowly leak off a bit. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## jasong (Jan 21, 2014)

Higher pressures seem to have less puncture issues.


----------

